# Anyone ride a Transonic?



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow this forum looks pretty dead, no posts in 14 months.....
In any case, I am wondering if anyone rides a Transonic and if so how do you like (or dislike) it?.
I am thinking of getting a new bike and this is one of the ones that are on my radar.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, but yeah, the Fuji forum has been pretty dead, so I don't check it often. Anyway, yes, I have a Transonic. 2015 - 2.3 (Mechanical Ultegra group). I really like how the bike rides, but I have had quite a few maintenance issues with it. To start with, the Oval Concept wheels did not hold up well - broke several spokes. Ended up replacing with Mavic Krsyriums which have been flawless. I had some issues with the original front derailleur and my LBS replaced it under warranty with a Shimano 105 which worked much better. Broke the seat post clamp, which was replaced with a new seatpost under warranty. Speaking of the seatpost - it sucks. Hard to adjust and you need 3 different tools - 2 different allen keys and and a thin open crescent wrench. Plus it tends to slip. Also, the rear shifter cable needs to be replaced frequently because it has a tendency of fraying inside the shifter (a common Shimano problem, not specific to Fuji). Other than that, I like the bike. I've logged almost 38,000 miles and it rides great.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you for your response. gives me some pointers to consider


----------

